# Windows X Mobile on iPhone



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

So I was reading this; http://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-iphone-prototype-running-windows-10-mobile-leaked-520492.shtml
Was thinking "WTF?" the whole time until I looked at the date today...


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I was reading this; http://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-iphone-prototype-running-windows-10-mobile-leaked-520492.shtml
> Was thinking "WTF?" the whole time until I looked at the date today...




I seen some websites today as well that shocked me, and same thing happened, oh yeah gg life.  

  i feel like April Fools Day and Easter landing on the same day together should be illegal, it seems so wrong to me and I don't even consider myself religious lol


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2018)

Did you see Where's Waldo on Google Maps yet?

pretty cool

Oh and check THIS out, on Uplay. There is an 'admin_console' in the upper right corner of your uplay window 

*


*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you see Where's Waldo on Google Maps yet?


I have not. Not seeing it either..
EDIT: Nevermind, found it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have not. Not seeing it either..
> EDIT: Nevermind, found it.



wheres waldo... ::HMMM sounds dumb::  

::googles it:: ::clciks maps:: ::clicks on waldo::  

::eyes slowly light up::

PLAY GAME

OMG

THIS
IS
AMAZING

my fav game as achild... those books   +rep Google rofl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

Has anyone for him on the actual google map? The one clue was "look to the sky". Would that mean he's on the moon? 
EDIT: Yup, he's on the moon. Picards Crater.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I was reading this; http://news.softpedia.com/news/apple-iphone-prototype-running-windows-10-mobile-leaked-520492.shtml
> Was thinking "WTF?" the whole time until I looked at the date today...


Actually, not April Fools joke.  I’ve seen several articles the last few weeks that it is indeed possible to install W10 on Android in place of android OS. 

So I say possible.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> So I say possible.


Oh of course it's possible. But Apple running a defunct OS on their phones? That would be


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 1, 2018)

It’s not a defunct OS. W10 on mobile phones was not a separate OS like earlier versions. It is actually W10.  It is the Windows Phone project that went defunct. Apple is placing an actual OS on the phone same as MS did with their phones.  People calling it Windows Mobile is actually incorrect after W8.1.

BTW, keep an eye out over the next year for the Surface Phone.  It has been given the name Project AND.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> the Surface Phone.


Pass. I'm not a fan of Windows 10 on PC. There's no way in hell I'm going to use it on a phone. A snowball has a better chance on the surface of the Sun then the chances of me using a Windows Phone of any kind. I'd sooner use an iPhone again..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pass. I'm not a fan of Windows 10 on PC. There's no way in hell I'm going to use it on a phone. A snowball has a better chance on the surface of the Sun then the chances of me using a Windows Phone of any kind. I'd sooner use an iPhone again..



Android for me, end of story lol


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of phones, but it's still kind of sad no contenders for a "3rd option" have stayed alive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> I'm not a big fan of phones, but it's still kind of sad no contenders for a "3rd option" have stayed alive.


There kind of is. Feature phones are still very popular and a lot of manufacturers are still making them. They aren't Android, iOS, or MS software and are only quasi-smart phones.


----------



## StrayKAT (Apr 1, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> There kind of is. Feature phones are still very popular and a lot of manufacturers are still making them. They aren't Android, iOS, or MS software and are only quasi-smart phones.



Any recommendations? I inherited an Android phone, but I kind of wanted something simple.

But yeah, for the overall market, I had more bonafide smart phones in mind. Windows, Blackberry, etc.. I don't like consolidation at all. It's de-evolution in my mind.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Any recommendations? I inherited an Android phone, but I kind of wanted something simple. But yeah, for the overall market, I had more bonafide smart phones in mind. Windows, Blackberry, etc.. I don't like consolidation at all. It's de-evolution in my mind.


Yeah, look here; https://www.bestbuy.com/site/search...rue&iht=y&usc=All Categories&ks=960&keys=keys
And here; https://www.amazon.com/Cell-Phones-...011,p_n_feature_eleven_browse-bin:14674881011

Some of those examples are dead basic and some of them are semi-smart phones. Just depends on what you want.


----------

